# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Russian D-Bol

## The Whelk

Hi folks. I'm new to this board. I've been lifting a long time - mostly clean. I only ever used dianabol or winstrol in the past, with the exception of a tryout with anapalon 50's and testosterone undecanoate capsules. That was probably about 8 years ago. Aaaaaanyway - I thought its been a long time - so I got me a course. And I know what you're gonna say "you need to take clomide/you can't use dbol on its own/dbol sucks/injections are better for ya".....well it always worked good for me in the past and I just want a little boost. Anyway, to stop the rambling - the last time I used DBol it was those light blue indian tabs they used to have....they worked well. Anyways - I went to my supplier and he now has this Russian stuff.....£10 for 100 5mg tabs. I got 400. Here are some pics.....anyone seen this particular brand before? Any input? Thanks...

----------


## The Whelk

..

----------


## The Whelk

...

----------


## The Whelk

p.s. no bar codes on the foil strip.....hmmm...

----------


## The Whelk

hmmm....more research suggests the manufacturers name is 'akpuxuh' and not 'akpixih' or whatever it says on mine. Oh well - I shall continue to eat them for breakfast anyway.

----------


## mj32

No - They dont seem to be what you want. PM me, and I will give you my mailing address, I need a healthier meal for breakfast :Big Grin:

----------


## The Whelk

hmmm I just typed in 'akpixih' into google and came across a thread where a Russian guy is calling it by that name - but says "I" looks like an inverted "n" in russian. If that is so then why did they change the "u" to "I".....??


Apart from this discrepancy it all looks kosher - the stamp on the end of the box with the date corresponds with the date on the strip - and it comes with a mini leaflet etc...

hmmmm...

----------


## Trianon

Looks fine to me, it's made for export to Ukraine, cyrillic writing is in Ukrainian. Also bar codes are not used all that much in former USSR, so these might not have them.

----------


## The Whelk

> _Originally posted by Trianon_ 
> *Looks fine to me, it's made for export to Ukraine, cyrillic writing is in Ukrainian. Also bar codes are not used all that much in former USSR, so these might not have them.*


Thats awesome.

How do you know all this stuff about Ukraine etc?

----------


## Vovan

Yes, all writing on the box are ukrainian.

----------


## speller

anyone know what Retabolil2 thinks of these?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

They're legit.

----------


## speller

i was concerned because the color of the print on the blister packs on these is much lighter than on previous blister packs i have seen or of other pics of the russian dbol found on this site. 
does anyone know the reasoning for this? 
is the color of the print - (a ligher shade of blue) any indication of a fake??

----------


## Retabolil2

> anyone know what Retabolil2 thinks of these?


The blister looks exactly like the one I have posted yesterday and I believe its legit. But the box looks very strange. Probably its made by Akrihin for export into Ukraine but I seriously doubt that. Poor guys have no money to buy bread, I don't think there is a large market for russian dbol in Ukraine. And original russian Akrihin dbol is widely available on the grey market there...
Gotta call my ukrainian friends, probably they will be surprised to know. But on the other side blister look exactly like new style blister from the new box I got.

----------


## speller

retabolil2, the pic you posted yesterday, the blister pacs have a dark blue print whereas the welk pics the blister pacs have a light blue, this was my concern, is this an indication of a fake? 
have you ever seen the lighter color print before?
thanks

----------


## Riki

They are real, they are akpuxuh ones. njoy!

Grtz

----------


## Retabolil2

> retabolil2, the pic you posted yesterday, the blister pacs have a dark blue print whereas the welk pics the blister pacs have a light blue, this was my concern, is this an indication of a fake? 
> have you ever seen the lighter color print before?
> thanks


Actually I see no difference between Whelks picture and mine, but probably there is a slight difference because of the camera flash. Blisters looks good to me, but that Ukrainian box is confusing me  :Don't know:  
Ret

----------


## VINNYCUZ

I got similar stuff like u peep my thread i got Akpuxun Russian D-bols, QV Deca 300 and QV Enantat 250 :-D with the sissy dog hahah...

----------


## VINNYCUZ

http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...threadid=59393

----------


## CroatianCrippler

I've got the exact same ones with the company name spelled akpixih and I hope there real to any gains from them yet whelk?

----------


## mike101

anyone find out if these are real or not?? I have these EXACT same akpixih dbols and been on for almost a week seeing no results and feeling nothing (stacking with enanthate ) -i started dbols at 30 mgs, as i havent been feeling them ive been continully upping the doses, at 45mgs a day now (day 6) and its starting to look like they may be bunk... passed my taste/crush test -anyone know if they are real?

----------


## Glauber-(BRAZIL)

I Have a box written in english, it look like the picture, it can be real or any chances?

----------


## CroatianCrippler

Hey guys decided to hit these and test them out and mine are same as the ones in the pic.So far I think there the real deal I've been on them for 6 days at 35mg a day and have put on around 5 pounds already and today my power was up I curled the 80s for 8 reps so I dunno these might be the real deal.

----------


## rugby_guy004

I have used those before, they were great

----------


## taiboxa

> I have used those before, they were great


u bumped a 4yr old thread?
you gotta be kiddin

----------

